# Introducing Double D's Custom Bowstrings



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello all, my name is Dennis. Many of you already know who I am and have talked to me on occassion at Baldy's Archery. I have been working with Ken building strings out of Baldy's for almost 2 years now and it is time for me to get out and forge my own way. I will be offering premium strings and cables made to the same exacting standards that we have been making at Baldy's for the last few years. 

All strings and cables will be built out of BCY's 8190 string material with Angel Majesty center servings and .014 halo end servings. It is my feeling that these are currently the best materials on the market for a top quality string set giving an excellent balance between speed and durability.

As of right now I will only be accepting payment via paypal at [email protected], I apologize for any inconvience this may cause and will be working to set up online website ordering and credit card payment solutions very soon.Payment must be recieved before your string set will be built and sets will be built in a first paid first built setup. You should recieve an email from me with a conformation of your order and an approximate shipping date for your string set within 24 hours of your order. As for now, please place your order via paypal with your information in the notes section. Information needed will be year, brand, and model of bow, if applicable please include the cam info and number (particularly in the case of hoyts) or atleast your draw length. Also include your color selections for both string material and servings. If no serving color is specified black will be used. Please state your colors like such: 

string color/string color (serving color) if ordering more than 2 colors in the string please list as such: string color/string color/string color (serving color) with the primary color listed FIRST.

Pricing will be as follows:

Single cam, dual cam or binary cam sets: MSRP $80 Archery talk price $75

Cam and a half, hybrid cams or Overdrive Binary cam sets: MSRP $90 Archery talk price $85

Any 5 piece set (Floating yokes, Monsters, etc ... ) : MSRP $120 Archery talk price $110

These prices will be for 1 or 2 color sets with applicable speed nocks installed (when info is available)
For 3 or 4 color sets please add $10
All pricing is to your door

I have made it my first business goal to sell and deliver 100 sets by Labor Day !!!! In order to facilitate this goal I will be giving an additional $10 off from now through Sept 4th at 12am EST !!!! 

I look forward to working with all of you and building you excellent quality strings and cables !

Thank you, 
Dennis


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

I knew I would forget something ... lol. Can and will also make 1 or 2 color strings with a 2nd or 3rd color stripe please add $10 for this option !


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Now shipping Friday July 20th for the next 3 orders !!


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

To the top for ya Dennis ...

Guys, do not hesitate to give Dennis some business. Top notch guy coupled with top notch service. Not many people out there like him..


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Dennis has been an amazing asset to Baldy's Archery over the last few years. He has become a great string maker and will make his customers happy!


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you guys for the kind words ! Ken you have been a great source of knowledge and learning from you has been fantastic, thank you ! The next 2 orders placed will ship out on Saturday July 21st !!! If you need your stings and cables in a hurry now is the time !!


----------



## QuickKen (Mar 22, 2009)

Double D's Custom Bowstrings. Good name Dennis. With your expertise in making bow strings for Baldy's Archery, you are going to be a busy person!


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you Ken, I certainly hope so !!


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Shipping quickly at this point ... grab some new threads while they are on sale and before there is a long wait !!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Good Luck Dennis !


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Facebook page coming soon ... follow the page for special promotions and sales ! I will announce when it actually goes online ! *Next 2 sets ordered will ship Tuesday July 24th .... *so get your order in before the hunting season rush !!


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

My Facebook page is up ... follow it for special offers coming soon. http://www.facebook.com/#!/DoubleDsCustomBowstrings


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Have you checked out my Facebook page yet ?


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

GREAT turn around times right now !!


----------



## plumber423 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great custom bow string have a little over 500 shot with my mathews dxt and have no serving separation and peep has not twisted. Just ordered another one for my hoyt dorado. Dennis had my string out next day after i ordered .


----------



## plumber423 (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you Plumber423 !


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Cannonball08 (Sep 11, 2006)

Bump for a good guy


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you Cannonball08 !


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Bump


----------



## foamslayer20 (May 2, 2012)

Are they machine served? reason I ask is it seems that guys that use the Apple or Htm seem to have a smoother finish.


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

All end loops are served (I know that didnt answer your question but I had not thought to include that info ... lol). Yes servings are done on an Apple serving machine. Good luck and Great shooting !!

Dennis


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok guys and gals, being the new guy on the block the orders for custom strings are slowly starting to come in and I am probably not doing too bad for someone just starting out ! I would like to graciously thank those who have already placed orders with me ! 

With that being said, the orders are not coming in fast enough to reach my first business goal of 100 string sets by Labor day. So I have decided that in order to facilitate this goal I am going to sweeten the deal alittle more than the sale I am already running. 

SALE: All 1 or 2 color string sets 
single cam, binary cam, dual cam $65
Overdrive binary, hybrid cam, cam and a 1/2 $75
Any 5 piece set (ex. Mathews Monster) $100

I am also going to have a Giveaway If and only if I reach my goal of 100 string set orders by Labor day I will GIVEAWAY 1 brand new Carter release of the winners choosing and 2 FREE sets of strings to 3 people randomly chosen from my 1st 100 customers !!!! This gives my first 100 customers a 1 in 33.33 chance of winning either a new Carter release or a free string set !!!

All customers who have already ordered from me will be included in this giveaway, thank you for choosing my strings !!

All customers will be numbered in accordance with their order then winners will be selected using a random number generator to pick the 3 winners. The 1st chosen will recieve the Carter release with the 2nd and 3rd chosen recieving the free string set !

Please see linked thread in my signiture for ordering instructions !

Good luck and GREAT shooting,
Dennis


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Bump


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

This giveaway will only be happening if I reach my 1st business goal of 100 string sets sold by Sept 4th ! Orders are coming in slowly but still a long way to go ... help spread the word, order up and you could win a FREE Carter release of your choice or a FREE set of strings and cables !!!!


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's some of Dennis' handy work.. his work is top notch so don't be scared to try Double D's bowstrings out..



















Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Bump for the night


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Order NOW for your chance to WIN a new Cater release of your choice !!


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Hunting season is just around the corner now, treat your bow to some new threads and possibly WIN WIN WIN !


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Still a quick turn around, get your new threads before the hunting season rush !


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you to those who have placed orders already, my orders are picking up slowly but still maintaining an excellent turn around time (around 48 hours) !


----------



## ruler7171 (Jul 30, 2012)

Customer service couldn't possibly be better. Dennis put up with all of my newbie questions (and there were alot) and guided me every step of the way. If the strings are as good as his service, deer watch out! I will definitely order from Double D again.


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you Ruler7171 ! You will find out soon as your strings will be on there way to you this morning ! Enjoy !!

Good luck and GREAT shooting,
Dennis


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Orders are rolling in slow and steady .... still maintaining a 24-48 hour turn around !!! Get your new threads quick and easy !!


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Come on guys. Let's get dennis some orders to help him out!!! :beer:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Joe ! Your brother's strings are done and ready for you !!


----------



## BROK3N (Oct 18, 2011)

Just put in my order. If you guys are happy with baldys strings then you will be happy with Dennis. Get those ordered in people.


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you Brok3n !! I will have that on it's way to you early this week !


----------



## snowhammer85 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pm sent need strings bad real bad please call or pm 7172837177


----------



## snowhammer85 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the quick answers!!! I sent another pm


----------



## snowhammer85 (Mar 30, 2011)

Order and money sent, thanks!!! Great guy to deal with!!!


----------



## snowhammer85 (Mar 30, 2011)

Got another set to order once I get these in !!!


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome Snowhammer ! Sounds great ... keep them comming ! Lol

Thank you again,
Dennis


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Dennis. Really looking forward to shootings your strings. I know my friend that needs strings for his Proline is excite too if we can get everything figured out


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Let's keep Dennis busy !!


----------



## snowhammer85 (Mar 30, 2011)

Free bump........ Pm sent


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok guys and gals, we are definitely not going to get to 100 sets by the Sept 4th goal for the contest However, I really want to give away a release soooooo .... if we can manage 25 more orders between now and the 4th (still leaving me way short of the 100 set goal) I will give away the release anyway Lets get those orders in people !! 

Good luck and GREAT shooting,
Dennis


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Only 9 days left and still need 24 orders ... I really want to give stuff away so let's get those orders in !!!!


----------



## snowhammer85 (Mar 30, 2011)

Buy this man's strings top notch , he's incredibly knowledgeable. One of the best guys I have worked with !!!


----------



## BMeehan19 (Dec 10, 2008)

PayPal sent. Would like to speak with you before you begin building my strings as I have a couple questions. 

Bryan


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

Please explain the benefits of 8190 compared to 452x. I was under the impression that 452x was the cat's meow but I'm no string builder. Is it possible to get 452x if the need arises? I'm sure Baldy has you going in the right direction. He referred me to you for future string purchases. *Bowtech Invasion, Destroyer, Insanity applications*

Thanks


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you for your order Bryan ! Carbon Sniper, I sent you a PM.


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

7 days and 22 sets to go ... someone wants to win a new release ... let's get those orders in !!


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

5 1/2 days left to get your order in for a chance to win a NEW Carter release !!! Only need 18 more orders for this to take place ... I am sure we can make it !!!!

Good luck and GREAT shooting,
Dennis


----------



## UglyBagofWater (Jan 5, 2011)

Man, you already made up all of our strings in the family! And they are great strings people!

Hey Den, in the future do you plan on building arrows up for folks as well? You are one of the most knowledgeable on what arrows would work best for a particular application.


----------



## snowhammer85 (Mar 30, 2011)

Got my strings 2 days ago
Have shot the heck out of them Already and they are great no rotation picked up a real 9 fps and everything is to spec with my manufactures numbers!!! They are great strings


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you Joe !! I most likely will not get into building arrows for others but if you ever need arrow advice, you know how to get a hold of me


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

That is Awesome Brandon ! Glad to hear you are enjoying your new strings ! 

Dennis


----------



## KY TPR 974 (Oct 21, 2002)

Looking forward to getting my new threads from Dennis!!


----------



## snowhammer85 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's my strings they look great!!!


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Looking good Brandon ! Thank you for the pics !!


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

17 sets to go guys .... let's get those orders in !


----------



## snowhammer85 (Mar 30, 2011)

How we making out Dennis?


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Not too good Brandon  exactly 48 hours left to go and we still need 14 more orders ! If the next 2 days are not amazing we are not going to make it ! 

Let's get those orders in folks ... sale ends in 48 hours !!

Dennis


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

The Grand opening sale is now over and pricing is as follows:

$110 - any 5 ...piece string sets (Mathews Monster, G5 Primes, etc.)
$85 - All overdrive bianary (Bowtech), Cam and 1/2, dual, or hybrid cam
$75 - All bianary cam and single cam bows

All prices are for 1 or 2 colors with 3 or 4 colors for an additional $10


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Unfortunately, we did not make our goal for the Giveaway  However, I really do want to give someone a new release so we will try this again ! Thus far I have had 43 orders, if we can get to 100 before the end of September, I will still do the giveaway !! That means we need 57 more orders before midnight on the last night of September. Lets get this done !!


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Please like my Face book page for monthly specials: http://www.facebook.com/#!/DoubleDsCustomBowstrings


----------



## Cannonball08 (Sep 11, 2006)

BTT for A top notch string builder!


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

With hunting season just around the corner, turn around time approximately 3 days currently !! See revised pricing here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1845625

Good luck and GREAT shooting,
Dennis


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay folks we are now into October ! Time for some new specials. Seeing as October is National Breast Cancer Awareness month the specials will be as follows but cannot be used in combination :

$10 off any string sets using the color Pink.

$10 off any set for bows marketed specifically to women (i.e. Bowtech Heartbreaker, PSE Stilletto, Bear Homewrecker, etc...).

Additionally, I will be donating $2 from every single set ordered this month to the National Breast Cancer Foundation, this will be in addition to the specials and also including any bow in any color combination.

Good luck and GREAT shooting,
Dennis

P.S. Please see my revised pricing thread in the manufacturer announcement section for current pricing !!


----------

